# 97 hardbody backfiring



## zazman (Dec 29, 2011)

A newbie here,
I just bought a 97 hardbody 2.4L XE. I new I had to change the timing chain after I bought it then went ahead and replaced it with good advice on the procedure found right here. When all was said and done, it started ok, had to adjust the timing and did that and the idle was just right. I left it running for about 30-45minutes then I heard it sputter then die. I started it back up and it idled just fine. I drove it around the block to check it out that's when the jerking started and it started backfiring. I just checked my plug wires and they are fine (ohmed them out). I cleaned the distributor cap inside as well as the rotor but that has not helped. The CEL code points to HO2 sensor bank 1 and I doubt this could cause that especially because I took it out from the beginning and clead it out.
I have no clue what the problem could be and hope someone here will help.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You cleaned out an O2 sensor?
With what?


----------



## zazman (Dec 29, 2011)

I used carburetor cleaner and blew it off with compressed air to rid it of any dirt left on. Only because it had some dirt build up on it. I forgot to mention also that it was overheating even though I refilled the radiator with 50/50 antifreeze. 
Trying to figure out what I need to check next.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd do a plug check. Carboned up, or fouled plugs can cause backfiring up through the intake, but that's usually a side effect from it having run too rich for some reason. 

-R


----------

